# QEM - QEM Limited



## System (24 August 2018)

QEM Limited is an Australian company incorporated on 10 February 2014 with the principal aim of exploring and developing a world-class vanadium and oil shale project in the Julia Creek area of North Western Queensland.

The Company's sole project is the Julia Creek Project, which comprises three exploration permits covering 176km² in the Julia Creek area of North Western Queensland, situated 655 km by road to the west of Townsville and 255 km east of the mining town of Mt Isa.

The project area lies close to main infrastructure facilities and is intersected by the Flinders Highway and the Great Northern Railway line.

It is anticipated that QEM will list on the ASX during September 2018.

https://www.qldem.com.au


----------



## greggles (15 March 2021)

Share price surge for QEM this morning after announcing that it has commenced studies into green hydrogen opportunities on site at its 100%-owned Julia Creek vanadium and oil shale project in North Queensland.



> The studies will investigate the financial and regulatory requirements of the Company to produce hydrogen on site at Julia Creek using a “green” solar-powered electrolyser. It is envisaged that the hydrogen would initially be used as a support to the energy needs of other resources projects located in the North West Minerals Province of Queensland, but ultimately for the hydrogeneration of the Company's raw oil into transport fuels.




QEM is currently up 76.8% to 14.5c this morning. Market cap is still only $8.2 million. 

No idea of how much potential these alleged "green hydrogen opportunities" have in reality, but based on this morning price action it's obviously a pretty hot market at the moment. A little digging revealed that even Bill Gates is backing green hydrogen technology: https://www.rechargenews.com/techno...ets-worlds-cheapest-green-hydrogen/2-1-977532


----------



## barney (15 March 2021)

greggles said:


> QEM is currently up 76.8% to 14.5c this morning. Market cap is still only $8.2 million.




Currently up almost 175%    with $11 million turnover  Seems a little crazy given the Announcement was just about a Study.

Small MC as you say Greg and they have about $2 million in the bank so there was certainly room for it to move.

Edit:  Up 155% on $11.5 million turnover as I typed

Edit 2:  Up 140% on +$12 million t/o  

The Day Traders have had their fun it seems ... Must be lunchtime.


----------



## greggles (23 March 2021)

greggles said:


> QEM is currently up 76.8% to 14.5c this morning. Market cap is still only $8.2 million.
> 
> No idea of how much potential these alleged "green hydrogen opportunities" have in reality, but based on this morning price action it's obviously a pretty hot market at the moment. A little digging revealed that even Bill Gates is backing green hydrogen technology: https://www.rechargenews.com/techno...ets-worlds-cheapest-green-hydrogen/2-1-977532




QEM has gone off like a frog in a sock. Now hitting 30c, up 30.4% today. Intraday high of 34c.

There is an Investor Presentation released on 17 March that I haven't yet taken a look at. Must be a lot of money - or hype - in green hydrogen. Not sure which yet, but QEM's perfomance since 15 March is pretty impressive. Worth investigating further.


----------



## barney (23 March 2021)

Amazing move.

The obligatory 2nd push by the Day Traders has been a whopper.

Might be something in the story we don't know about

Hope it doesn't end badly for the Top Buyers


----------



## greggles (9 July 2021)

PFS at the Julia Creek Project progressing nicely for QEM.  A solar farm that will be complementary to the planned wind farm is now being investigated as the second stage of the PFS.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 April 2022)

6 April 2022
Pilot Plant Successfully Delivered
 QEM receives vanadium and oil shale bench scale pilot plant 
 Pilot plant testing program set to commence in April for up to six months
 QEM swiftly progressing Julia Creek vanadium and oil shale project amid strong market conditions for both commodities
- Oil price surpasses 13-year highs, with Australian fuel security a growing issue
- Vanadium price rising as long-term demand/supply deficit continues


_Vanadium and shale oil?_
I haven't been in this thread before...hmmm.
Haven't noticed the SP rising either, despite it being in a watchlist.
Need to do some watchlist cleaning and I really do need a better observation system than 2 eyeballs and an ageing brain.

Chart almost looks like it might break out again from here?
Not held, but sharing is caring, right?


----------

